# How to convert .mix to .jpg



## sewbum (Feb 16, 2011)

Current PC has Windows 7 op sys and trying to open photos put on a CD with old Picture It software which copied the photos with .mix extension. Need help in knowing how to convert these photos into .jpg extension in order to open and recopy to view. Many of photos are of our deceased family members and very hopeful of recouping them. Thanks


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

From http://filext.com/file-extension/mix



> •PhotoDraw 2000 (Multilayer Picture File) by Microsoft Corporation
> The MIX file format is the Microsoft PhotoDraw master file format. By default, PhotoDraw saves the pictures in this format. This association is classified as Graphic. The Mime types used with this association are: image/vnd.mix. The identifying characters used for this association are - Hex: D0 CF 11 E0 A1 B1 1A E1 , ASCII: Program ID: PhotoDraw.Document
> •Picture It! (Multilayer Picture File) by Microsoft Corporation
> A format also used by other Microsoft drawing products. The Mime types used with this association are: image/vnd.mix. The identifying characters used for this association are - Hex: D0 CF 11 E0 A1 B1 1A E1 , ASCII: Program ID: Microsoft Picture It! Document , Microsoft.Picture.It.Document.7 , PictureIt!.Picture


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Microsoft Picture It! .MIX Converter
One way to convert .MIX is to use PolyView, which is available from the Downloads link at www.polybytes.com. You will require the Polyview 4.41 Setup Program. This will be an evaluation copy and can be used to run a batch conversion.

Use the menu item File > Format Conversions, browse to the folder your .MIX files are stored in and choose All Files. Click Add All, then Continue, select a Destination Format of JPEG with a quality of 100, then choose a location to save to before clicking Start. The PolyView application will then present you with JPEG versions of your .MIX files.

Convert .MIX Format Images with Word
Another way to convert .MIX images created in Microsoft Picture It! is with Microsoft Word 2002/XP or later.

This can be done by using the insert tool to place your .MIX format image into a document. Once you have done this, go to File > Save as Web Page and choose a location. Browse to this folder. The .MIX image will have been converted to a .JPG file as part of the process. You can now use this image in other applications.

Note that this process does not allow layer information to be copied/converted. This will be lost.

Use XP Virtualisation to Convert .MIX
If you have a copy of Microsoft Picture It! on disc and are using Windows Vista or 7, you wont be able to install the application. However, if you are able to set up a virtual PC and have your Windows XP disc, you will be able to setup a virtual machine running Windows XP onto which you can install Microsoft Picture It!. (If you dont have a copy, you could use this trial version of Microsoft Digital Imaging Starter Edition 2006)

Read more: http://www.brighthub.com/computing/windows-platform/articles/90737.aspx#ixzz1EAAqrlmn


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Try XnView.
http://www.xnview.com/en/features.html

http://www.xnview.com/en/downloadwin32.html


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

normally W7 photoviewer will open .mix photos
just right click the phot, select open with photo viewer & save as or makle copy to save as jpg


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

Here are the steps to follow for the conversion
1) Open a word document and inter the .mix files to it.
2) save the document remenber to save it as web page
3) It will create a folder that contains the pctures in the .jpg format
4) Now copy the .jpg image to the picture folder and paste there 
5) finally you got the picture converted


----------

